# Your most books on one subject aircraft



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I was curious on what books you have by subject aircraft. In other words all books that deal with the same aircraft.

Mine was a surprise to me as it turns out to be the Bf-109 as you can see LOL. The last one I had to throw in as its on Willy Messerschmitt, father of the Bf-109


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, I think I might actually have a Bf-109 book you don't have, great collection Paul!

Book wise I don't have a lot on a single aircraft, but if you include reports, articles, microfiche, and parts of books for me it would be the Martin 139 family (aka B-10).


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, I think I might actually have a Bf-109 book you don't have, great collection Paul!
> 
> Book wise I don't have a lot on a single aircraft, but if you include reports, articles, microfiche, and parts of books for me it would be the Martin 139 family (aka B-10).



Thanks David,

I just added a couple more above. Still finding more books as I am trying to get every thing together LOL. Yeah these are just books I have, it does not cover pdf manuals or pdf books on the subject or documents.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2013)

Some would say, that you have a slight Bf 109 fetish....


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Some would say, that you have a slight Bf 109 fetish....



Well at least she is cute LOL, I am still surprised how many I have on the subject. Probably the second most books I have on a subject would you believe would be the stuka LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

Heck, I'd need to check, but at a guess, probably the Spitfire, if I include biographies etc.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Heck, I'd need to check, but at a guess, probably the Spitfire, if I include biographies etc.



Well if you get a chance I would love to see them Terry, never know when I could use another spitfire book


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

OK Paul, I'll try to sort something tomorrow. That is, if eleventeen pints of Alzheimer's Ale at my friend's 60th birthday party, tonight, don't cause me to be MIA !!!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> OK Paul, I'll try to sort something tomorrow. That is, if eleventeen pints of Alzheimer's Ale at my friend's 60th birthday party, tonight, don't cause me to be MIA !!!



No problem Terry, I have a few spitfire books so really curious as to what's out there. I am surprised more people have not posted there series even if it is only 2 or three of the same aircraft LOL.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, I think I might actually have a Bf-109 book you don't have, great collection Paul!
> 
> Book wise I don't have a lot on a single aircraft, but if you include reports, articles, microfiche, and parts of books for me it would be the Martin 139 family (aka B-10).



Really? Do you have anything that would be useful for me to convert the Williams Brothers 1/72 to a Dutch version with the long canopy?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2013)

I have about 10 books on the Bf 109 followed by the Fw 190 (5 books) and finally the Me 262 ( 3 books). Numerous singles including some allied (I have about 3 books on the B-17).


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I have about 10 books on the Bf 109 followed by the Fw 190 (5 books) and finally the Me 262 ( 3 books). Numerous singles including some allied (I have about 3 books on the B-17).



Chris, 

Which ones do you have on the 109. I seen a couple of new ones out there and thinking of getting them. Was wondering if you might have them.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing new really. I have most of the Osprey books like you, one by Jerry Scutts, 2 by Alfred Price, one really old one by Heinz Nowarra and one by Michael Payne among others.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really? Do you have anything that would be useful for me to convert the Williams Brothers 1/72 to a Dutch version with the long canopy?



Sure, what kind of stuff do you need? The Martin 166 (which is the one you are referring to) was almost the same size of the B-10B, the length was within 6 inches so the Williams Brother's would make a great basis. The biggest difference is the nose and of course the canopy. I've actually have considered doing that myself, but making the only one that served with the US. Just let me know what you need.

Below is "Miss Latrine 1930" formally known as M585 in Dutch service (such a cruel name they gave her).




_Photo courtesy of the Glenn L. Martin Aviation Museum_


David


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

Thats a monstrosity!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

Wish I could. Its out there. Done deed.






bacon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2013)

Whoa, BACON!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Nothing new really. I have most of the Osprey books like you, one by Jerry Scutts, 2 by Alfred Price, one really old one by Heinz Nowarra and one by Michael Payne among others.



Thanks Chris, How is the Operational records book by Jerry Scutts. That is one of the ones I was thinking on.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2013)

Its not bad. Covers the usual Bf 109 history with a few choice tidbits that you won't see elsewhere. But with the limited number of pages it really can't get deep into the history. The two things that I liked were; 1.) the last chapter deals with the Bf 109 after the war when it was licensed-built by several other countries. That was great because it explored all the modifications that were done. 2.) there were many new pics I haven't seen before which looks like that is what the author tried to do.

A good book. I got it off of Amazon.com for something around .98 cents with $3.00 shipping (mine is a hardback) so you can find copies out there for a great price. I wouldn't pay new for it. But a good addition to my collection.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Its not bad. Covers the usual Bf 109 history with a few choice tidbits that you won't see elsewhere. But with the limited number of pages it really can't get deep into the history. The two things that I liked were; 1.) the last chapter deals with the Bf 109 after the war when it was licensed-built by several other countries. That was great because it explored all the modifications that were done. 2.) there were many new pics I haven't seen before which looks like that is what the author tried to do.
> 
> A good book. I got it off of Amazon.com for something around .98 cents with $3.00 shipping (mine is a hardback) so you can find copies out there for a great price. I wouldn't pay new for it. But a good addition to my collection.



Thanks Chris for the feed back


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sure, what kind of stuff do you need? The Martin 166 (which is the one you are referring to) was almost the same size of the B-10B, the length was within 6 inches so the Williams Brother's would make a great basis. The biggest difference is the nose and of course the canopy. I've actually have considered doing that myself, but making the only one that served with the US. Just let me know what you need.



David,

I will send you a PM my friend.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2013)

While I haven't looked at my collection to verify..most likely the Bf109, certainly have plenty that refer to the 109


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2013)

So Wayne, did ya hit the 200 mark for books about the 109 or are you just stuck at 198?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> So Wayne, did ya hit the 200 mark for books about the 109 or are you just stuck at 198?



Something like that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2013)




----------

